# Taking Care of Yourself During Divorce



## jellybean123 (Aug 17, 2013)

I was wondering what little things you do for yourself to both take care of yourself through the stress of divorce, and also to treat yourself to just kind of bring a little sunshine into your day? 

I bought myself flowers last week, just because. I don't usually do that. They make me smile every time I look at them.

I also treated my girls and I to a dinner out at our favorite restaurant that my soon to be ex hated . 

I am thinking about things I can do around the house (inexpensive redecorating) to make it more mine instead of ours (I will be keeping the house).

I would love to hear what others do/have done that is special for themselves to help bring some happiness into an otherwise stressful time in life.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I did many things. I got my own place and decorated it to my tastes, exercised, walked and biked in the woods, got together with friends often, took a variety of classes, ranging from meditation and African drumming to hypnotherapy and observational astronomy, went on my lifelong dream trip to Asia (fabulous!), read a lot of books (including many about psychology and relationships), and started casually dating (within a few weeks of moving out). It was one of the happiest times of my life.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Great question!

I rented an apartment in NYC. Something that would have never happened when I was married. 

I've also given myself permission to not have a perfectly spotless house. 

I invite friends over on a regular basis. 

Best of all, I let my cats sleep in my bed! He hated that but I love it!


----------

